

Being Open and Honest About Startup Process - markbao
http://andrewhyde.net/being-open-and-honest-about-startup-process/

======
thaumaturgy
I would love to see this, and it's something that we've played with doing as
well. There was some concern that too much transparency or openness could hurt
things like funding opportunities.

~~~
andrewhyde
Whatever we learn we will share. I will be meeting and recording conversations
with a few investors in the first week with that very question you ended with.
Interesting to see how much that would hurt (or help?).

------
AmericanOP
I see an upcomming YComb book in Jessica Livingston's future: "20-somethings
at work."

~~~
andrewhyde
I would love to see that book.

------
alabut
I'd love to see it in action because I was considering doing the same thing
for 14gears, especially if we make it into the ycombinator session after the
interview in a few weeks. I've often wondered about the nuts and bolts of YC
and it doesn't have fancy video segments like techstars :)

------
megamark16
I would love to see what goes on during the ramp up to and rollout of a
startup. I know what I'm going through right now, but how does my day to day
compare to other startup founders?

